# Stroller help??



## Elisa (Mar 24, 2018)

Im traveling from Chicago to Milwaukee. I need to bring a stroller and am unsure what kind I can take on with me.. does anyone know if I can specifically take a baby jogger city select stroller? Please help!


----------



## PerRock (Mar 24, 2018)

There are official rules which limit what you can carry on; but in general Amtrak operates off the rule of thumb of: If you can get in on board yourself, and not cause problems getting it secured you can bring it. Especially where checked baggage isn't offered.

I presume you're taking the Hiawatha, since it doesn't have checked baggage, people do bring their larger suitcases on with them as carry on. There are larger storage racks on one end of each car; people also put larger items in the wheelchair place, or behind the last rows of seats. Additionally the overhead rack is pretty big and open.

peter


----------



## caravanman (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi,

Although your stroller seems to be one of the larger ones, if it can "fold down" semi flat then I don't see any problem. Most Amtrak trains have pretty big overhead luggage racks and should accommodate your stroller with ease.

Folk take wheeled "walkers", etc, so I think you will be fine.

Ed.


----------



## StanJazz (Mar 24, 2018)

The Hiawatha does have checked baggage. It is put in the cab-baggage car.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 24, 2018)

StanJazz said:


> The Hiawatha does have checked baggage. It is put in the cab-baggage car.


Correct. All midwest trains using cabbages offer checked baggage. I second what PerRock said that if you can bring it on yourself without assistance, they don't care. I wouldn't worry about any problems with your stroller.


----------



## PerRock (Mar 24, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> StanJazz said:
> 
> 
> > The Hiawatha does have checked baggage. It is put in the cab-baggage car.
> ...


Not entirely true. Michigan Services still see somewhat regular Cabbages but don't offer checked baggage.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 24, 2018)

PerRock said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > StanJazz said:
> ...


They’re using the regular cabbage with the baggage door? Some NPCUs have it sealed up (Cascades for example).


----------



## PVD (Mar 24, 2018)

It really wouldn't matter if the door was there, there isn't anyone to handle bags on the Michigan service. I took a quick glance at the Mich Svc sched, and the checked bags symbol (little suitcase) is not shown, while it is on the Hiawatha.


----------



## Elisa (Mar 24, 2018)

Thank you so much for the info! The stroller folds basically flat so it sounds like I should be okay!


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 24, 2018)

For a few years now, we have traveled with my wife's walker. Most of the time it simply sits in the boarding/luggage area being moved around as needed. Once or twice, collapsed and laying atop suitcases. One time, the SCA put it into an empty lower level roomette and another SCA put it into an outside-accessible compartment on our sleeping car. In all, not a problem as its not needed while on the train.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 25, 2018)

If your other carry on bag(s) are manageable (backpack, etc.), you will not have any problems. You will have to fold it up before boarding, get up the few steps to car level, then stow it. Just think your process out. Where will the baby be while you fold the stroller and get yourself on board. If you are prepared, everything should go smoothly.


----------



## AcrossTheOcean (Apr 4, 2018)

If you have a child that isn't walking yet, I would wear them as you board and move about the train. That way your hands are free to haul the stroller or to hold onto things to keep your balance as you walk from one car to another.


----------



## BCL (Apr 14, 2018)

Kind of late to the show, and it was a while ago since my kid has since outgrown the stroller. A stroller is considered a "baby item" where they'll probably allow it onboard even if it's technically larger than the carry on size limit. Not sure if a jogger might be considered too big. However, I'd be surprised if there weren't some place it could be stashed on the train.

https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/baggage-special-items.html 

*Allowance*


Booster Seats
Car Seats
Folding Strollers
*Requirements*


Baby items will be allowed onboard or in checked baggage service in lieu of a piece of baggage; no service fees apply.
Carriages, active strollers, all terrain strollers, multi-child strollers may be required to be checked
I brought a Peg Perego Pliko P3 on the CS once. It was clearly longer than carry on max length. When the conductor saw it, he took it and placed it in the lower level where there was a lot of overflow carry on baggage. He found a good spot and I was able to grab it later. However, there are no guarantees if it's really large.


----------

